# Another one bites the dust



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Just back from City Stars and it was relatively empty and Wagga Mammas has closed!!!


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

I'd wondered where you'd disappeared to!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Had an afternoon with a friend, her husband is in the hotel business here and she tells me that the hotels in Cairo are running at 30% occupancy but they will not reduce their rates. The hotel out at Dreamland have a 70% occupancy. One big hotel in Zamalek actually was down to 5% occupancy not so many weeks ago.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Had an afternoon with a friend, her husband is in the hotel business here and she tells me that the hotels in Cairo are running at 30% occupancy but they will not reduce their rates. The hotel out at Dreamland have a 70% occupancy. One big hotel in Zamalek actually was down to 5% occupancy not so many weeks ago.


I bet all hotels overlooking Tahrir are sold out for the next week or so


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Just back from City Stars and it was relatively empty and Wagga Mammas has closed!!!


I don't really like city stars but I was really upset when I came back to Egypt (after Christmas) as my two favourite coffee shops in Rehab have closed down


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> I bet all hotels overlooking Tahrir are sold out for the next week or so




Yeah bet they are... friend of mine was letting out her balcony for mega dollars in November


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Yeah bet they are... friend of mine was letting out her balcony for mega dollars in November


I'm sure she could make a bit right now too. All TV networks will be looking for a safe vantage point from Wednesday


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Had an afternoon with a friend, her husband is in the hotel business here and she tells me that the hotels in Cairo are running at 30% occupancy but they will not reduce their rates. The hotel out at Dreamland have a 70% occupancy. One big hotel in Zamalek actually was down to 5% occupancy not so many weeks ago.


Really? I just read in the news the other day that tourism isn't really as bad off as folks would like to think.

Of course, they did count everyone who came in and stayed more than 24 hours, including the half million refugees from Libya, as tourists.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

expatagogo said:


> Really? I just read in the news the other day that tourism isn't really as bad off as folks would like to think.
> 
> Of course, they did count everyone who came in and stayed more than 24 hours, including the half million refugees from Libya, as tourists.




You must realise figures are always manipulated in favour.
You just have to look around to see the city is empty of tourists.
There an no gulf Arabs here gambling.. another huge drop in hard currency.


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> You must realise figures are always manipulated in favour.
> You just have to look around to see the city is empty of tourists.
> There an no gulf Arabs here gambling.. another huge drop in hard currency.


Of course the figures are manipulated. It's more important to keep up the facade than it is to accept the reality.

Do you think the Gulf Arabs will come 'round in the summer, or will they find somewhere else that, er, accommodates their needs?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

expatagogo said:


> Of course the figures are manipulated. It's more important to keep up the facade than it is to accept the reality.
> 
> Do you think the Gulf Arabs will come 'round in the summer, or will they find somewhere else that, er, accommodates their needs?




No they will not be here in the summer.. it's Ramadan,the ones that have big money and easy visas will go to Spain or London..


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Had an afternoon with a friend, her husband is in the hotel business here and she tells me that the hotels in Cairo are running at 30% occupancy but they will not reduce their rates. The hotel out at Dreamland have a 70% occupancy. One big hotel in Zamalek actually was down to 5% occupancy not so many weeks ago.


Im not surprised .... when I took my sisters to City Stars for dinner at one of their Mexican restaurants, it was practically empty then too.... in fact I barely saw any tourists in Cairo, actually I saw none


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> You must realise figures are always manipulated in favour.
> You just have to look around to see the city is empty of tourists.
> There an no gulf Arabs here gambling.. another huge drop in hard currency.


There were lines of gulf arabs in Dubai, when I was there last week.... entering competitions going on in the current Dubai shopping festivals  They're all after the big win


----------



## expatlady (Nov 25, 2011)

I thought this was interesting:
Egypt tourist sector doubts govt figures on visitor numbers - Economy - Business - Ahram Online
The official number of tourist is not down that much, ... But then you see that the number of Palestinians (ie from Gaza) and Libyans are counted into the tourist-number.

Rrrrigh ..of course a war-refugee from Libya or a person from Gaza will spend as much money in Egypt pr day as, say, a European tourist! :juggle:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

expatlady said:


> I thought this was interesting:
> Egypt tourist sector doubts govt figures on visitor numbers - Economy - Business - Ahram Online
> The official number of tourist is not down that much, ... But then you see that the number of Palestinians (ie from Gaza) and Libyans are counted into the tourist-number.
> 
> Rrrrigh ..of course a war-refugee from Libya or a person from Gaza will spend as much money in Egypt pr day as, say, a European tourist! :juggle:




Just as expat said in an earlier reply


----------



## expatlady (Nov 25, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Just as expat said in an earlier reply


Missed that. But the argument from the Tourism Minister is....shall we say, a hard sell?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

expatlady said:


> Missed that. But the argument from the Tourism Minister is....shall we say, a hard sell?



Indeed yet....

Just as the minister of transport report figures make it seem that the deaths due to RTA is really quite low considering the amount of cars and lack of good infrastructure is low what they dont tell you is you actually have to die at the scene to be included.. even if you die just as the ambulance door closes on you.. you are no longer an RTA statistic.


----------

